# Ruger Redhawk .357 Magnum Question



## Drill Sergeant (Oct 26, 2008)

I just purchased a stainless Ruger Redhawk in .357 Magnum with a 5 ½” barrel. It is unfired and in the box with all original paperwork. It is a beautiful and massive revolver.

I would like to know the manufacture date, if any have the information. Serial number is 501-2388x. Any information will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Ruger's website provides serial number lookup charts, but they only provide the year of manufacture. 
Looks like Redhawks from serial # 500-90245 to # 501-30533 were made in 1984.

http://www.ruger.com/Firearms/PS-SerialNumberHistory-RE.html#
(click on model)

You got a nice wheelgun there; someday I'd like to get one similar to it as a companion to my .44 Redhawk. Keeping my eyes open...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I really like those Redhawks. Had one in 44 mag. I ended up trading it and have regretted it since


----------



## Drill Sergeant (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I also own one with a stainless 5 ½” barrel in 45 Colt and one in blue with a 7 ½” scope rim barrel in .41 Magnum. I was especially excited with the .357, because it is as new. Don’t know if I’ll fire it, although I will probably not be able to control myself.

We’ll see.


----------

